# Yale Road Featured Adoptables - SE Michigan



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Lola (first pic) arrived at Yale Road with her friends and family in tow - including several males and a female about 8 weeks old and 6 little rittens - 4 boys, 2 girls - who were born on Sept. 15 and were about two weeks old at the time. Diana, another mature female with the most beautiful dark eyes was also with the group. 

Mom Lola is a sweet natured girl, as are her rittens- the baby girls are developing the most adorable wheelie tails. Diana is a very friendly, outgoing girl. The older boys have all found good homes, but Lola, Diana and all the little Fuzz Brothers and Fuzz Sisters are still waiting for theirs. 







































If you're considering adoption, please give these sweethearts a look. You can see more pictures and get more information about all the rats and degus looking for forever homes at Yale Road Adoptables.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm very happy to report that the four Fuzz Brothers went home with their new mom tonight. 

Mom Lola, daughters Daisy and the two Fuzz Sisters and adult female Diana are still looking for forever homes.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice to hear that they got a good forever home :3


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep, I love it when that happens.


----------

